# HW3 Retrofit Settings



## Red Five X-wing (May 7, 2020)

For anyone that has had an M3 retrofitted from HW2.5 to HW3, did the technician save your settings and restored them, or do you get a plain "reset to factory condition" HW3 (entertainment + car settings)?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

They're supposed to restore almost all of your settings, but sometimes the restore doesn't work.

When they finished my car, all my settings were gone. I went back inside, told them, and asked if they could try again to restore them. And they were able to do so. They didn't even have to touch the car again - it was an OTA data push. So be sure to check out your car before leaving and ask them to restore if your settings are gone.

That said, there are a few settings that will not be restored. The main one I remember are the car's list of WiFi access points. So you'll have to reconnect it to your home WiFi.


----------



## Groenendael (Jan 19, 2018)

When they did mine back in March the technician said getting settings back was hit or miss. Mine was a miss. She didn't mention anything about retrying.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

The tech told me there were some settings that would need to be re-entered: Wifi (different MAC addy on WiFi card), FM & AM radio presets (that I've never used - so nothing lost there) and the HomeLink would need to be reconfigured (probably a different ID number - also something I've never used). 

So other than the WiFi having a new MAC (I restrict wireless access by MAC and WPA2) I'm not aware of loosing any settings.


----------



## Red Five X-wing (May 7, 2020)

Thank you all or the responses. I'll take pictures of all the settings pages, just in case.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Red Five X-wing said:


> Thank you all or the responses. I'll take pictures of all the settings pages, just in case.


It took them all day and then overnight to install my HW3 computer. They had lots of problems. They finally got it going in the morning.

I just wanted my car back. I didn't care about settings. lol


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

I lost WiFi settings and Browser favorites. I had to hunt down my validation codes for TeslaWinds.com again.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

It took them about 2 hours and 45 minutes to upgrade my March 2018 build to HW3 and I only lost my browser favorites, WiFi settings, and Homelink settings. Everything else was backed up and restored. There were about 6.3 miles added to my odometer (I took pictures of every screen and setting before just in case) that were probably from calibrating the cameras after the upgrade. They swap out the whole ICE (which is made up of two components: Infotainment computer for the touchscreen, and the FSD computer) so you will have different Cell IMEISV and WiFi MAC address numbers.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

They did drive my car but I haven't calculated how much yet (have photos that aren't downloaded yet). AP didn't work when I first collected the car. Screen indicated it was calibrating and the usual AP circle in upper left had an additional circle around it. 

Then about 4 or five miles later that outer circle went away and AP was back. About 1/2 mile before entering a local fwy on ramp. Coincidence??

My nav map data went back a version (from the current 2020 before the HW3 install to the previous 2019 flavor) and that hasn't upgraded again to the 2020 map data yet. So no Stoplight and sign workie stuff for me.

Making prayers to the software gods.


----------

